# Spark plugs



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Does your car have a lot of miles on it? The tune shouldn't require different plugs unless you asked Trifecta to account for that. 

That said, get the stock plugs if yours need to be replaced. They're fine for anything but full on racing applications.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I’ll get the stock one, I have 38k miles 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You shouldn’t need new plugs at that mileage, just throwing that in there. Does Trifecta diagnose logs like BNR does? If so i’d go that route and see if they see anything.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

The manual says do plugs every 60, and since I’m 2/3rds the way there I thought it’d be good to do plugs. OEM spec is calling for two drastically different plugs, both ac delco, 41-156 and 41-153. Can’t figure out which ones to go with as i don’t know a ton about what would be more desired, they have a 50 thousandths gap difference and I don’t know the heat index for each as the ac delco website is idiotic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you take out your stock plug you should find 41-153 installed, it's a heat range 8{though ACD heat ranges can't be deciphered from info in the PN} gapped to .028"(which is actually the high end of the spec. I'd close em down to .025 if they actually come out of box at .028")

Replace it with another 41-153(the 156 is gapped too wide) or the NGK branded ILNAR8B7G which should be PN91970

There's no other alternatives that I'd recommend. Neither Denso not Bosch makes an equivalent I am aware of.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you very very much, I will be doing this in two hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep! This is actually sort of common on tuned 1.4Ts. Spark plug gap plays a big role. Taking it down to about .028 should resolve that 

And don't be shy about contacting us for assistance if when you need it. We are happy to help wherever we can!


----------

